# four gear chome



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Check out the chrome wheels on the batmobile .fcb:thumbsup http://cgi.ebay.com/Nu-1966-Batmobi...150550505523?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item230d826833


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

They need to sell those chrome wheels separetly. Tom


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

they have them on all the 4 gear iwheels I believe.

I also think AW should sell them separetly!
I'm going to take some of an iwheels I have and put them on a black one


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Super Coupe said:


> They need to sell those chrome wheels separetly. Tom



Agreed.Could use a good dozen sets or so. 

Is it my old eyesight or do many of these AW XT bodies seem to have a slight bow to the bod going from front to back? The Chevelle stocker they reproduced was the one I noticed at first. The Batmobil pictured here seems to have a similar problem.  rr


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Got these tonight. Agreed on the chrome wheels. Why don't they make and sell them? They allready have the means??


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

joe65skylark. share the wealth. I'll take one of those batmobile White Lightnings (I-Wheels)!... LOL


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll take the other one!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Do you guys see the difference in the 2 WL's???


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Red patch in front of the rear wheel??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rolls said:


> Red patch in front of the rear wheel??


Yup:thumbsup:. Don't know why but maybe an accident scene or something? I have not seen the latest movie.


----------

